# looking to buy a 240SX



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

what should i look for? like common problems, etc... all the ones around here are autos (95-98) did they make them in stick in the US, or am i just unlucky?

thanks
robert


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just look for problems any car with a lot of mileage might have test drive it. Drive it hard. See how it handles.

240's do some in Standard so i guess ur just running into bad luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

i just found two today but theyre both over 185 miles away


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

im not sure if i should get an S13 or S14. whats the difference in the two? as i said earlier, nearly all the S14's are automatic, and about half of the S13s are  which would yall suggest getting? i kind of like the S13 more, but im willing to get either one....

thanks
robert


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

also, which ones came with LSD? or was it an option?

robert


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

I dont think it was an option for either, at least for the s13 for sure, at lesat in america. I, personally like the 91-93 240's. They have the flip up head lights, but then again it also does depend onthe budget u have. newer cars = more money. Sooo yah...U should be able to find an s13 hatch back pretty easily. well not too easy, it depends on where you live in. I noticed tha tin so cali, they go pretty fast. Id say you have to jump on it within 1 week for sure. Gl


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well do you want to swap engines? if so it dosent matter on mileage, acutly the higher the miles the cheaper the car so that might work in your advantige.

89-90 s13 has the SOHC engine, and didnt have an option for LSD
91-93 s13 looked the same as 89-90 but have the DOHC engine, with cleaner front bumper, and and SE models some times have LSD and SuperHICAS
94 s13 is a convertalbe, most had autos, and no lsd
95-96 s14a - DOHC engine, new body sytle, SE model should have LSD and posable SuperHICAS
97-98 s14b - DOHC engine, new front bumper, lights, hood. and SE models shoudl have the same LSD and SuperHICAS

If you want to swap your best of getting a 89-93, 89-90 will require a little more for the sway. you swap the tranny with the engine swap, so it really wouldnt matter if you get an auto, just have to get the clutch parts from a junked 240sx.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> *89-90 s13 has the SOHC engine, and didnt have an option for LSD
> 91-93 s13 looked the same as 89-90 but have the DOHC engine, with cleaner front bumper, and and SE models some times have LSD and SuperHICAS
> 94 s13 is a convertalbe, most had autos, and no lsd
> 95-96 s14a - DOHC engine, new body sytle, SE model should have LSD and posable SuperHICAS
> ...


Before people start getting confused in the future, I'm gonna state right now that I will only be referring to USDM 240SX's.

91-93 S13: DIFFERENT bumper, SE models only had LSD if they also had HICAS and ABS.
94 S13: all of these were automatic convertibles.
95-98: VLSD and ABS were optional, even on SE and LE models. SuperHICAS was not available for S14.

And please, let's refrain from using terms like S14A/S14MC and S14B ("S14B" doesnt exist; its a mere conclusion made from "S14A") If the term S14A or S14MC is even valid, then it definitely refers to 97-98 240SX. But lets refrain from these terms to avoid confusion. Just call it 97-98 240SX.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

hahahah ur dumd s14 Dont have hicas hit the books rookie


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

as stated before, the 89-90's have the SOHC KA24E while all successors have the DOHC KA24DE, but even if you're doing a swap, the 91-93 models will be you're best bet. the SOHC powered ones will need you to get power steering and an AC compressor from the twin cam to swap in an SR20. 94's are, in fact shitty conv's with auto trannies. S14 are almost as good as the S13, but are quite a bit heavier and have a more flexible chassis. they do look good though. as for HICAS, LSD's, and ABS: S13 SE's have both HICAS and an LSD. ABS is an option on any model S13. S14's don't have HICAS at all, and the LSD is once again only on SE's. as for ABS on S14's, i don't know. i would think it was standard by then, but i have no idea.


----------

